# Client no show



## Alyssa15267 (Apr 3, 2015)

A girl wanted to set up a outdoor session. We set up an appointment.  Come the day of the appt. I reminded her the time and location and she said she would be there.... she didn't show, what do I do? I can use some advice because this has never happened  to me....how can I prevent this from happening  again ?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick99 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sure.  Get a deposit of half the shoot value upon booking.  Let them know the deposit is required to save the date and is nonrefundable.  Make sure this clause is in your contract.  Of course if something happens and they have to cancel you can refund it if you want but that clause will help you schedule and keep qualified appointments.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep ^^  Once people have money invested, they're suddenly a lot more responsible and have a much better memory.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 4, 2015)

we collect a "retainer fee" at booking to reserve that particular date and time, 50% of the total. (not including print sales)
retainer fee's are non refundable. "deposits", as I am led to believe, are  not as enforceable as "non refundable" like retainer fees are.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2015)

kick her azz


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2015)

sorry. That probably wasn't very funny or helpful.. Just a option.


----------



## Alyssa15267 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I will definitely  Do that ( not kick her ass)
 bribrius- you are funny


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome to the real world of business.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2015)

If you're a kid with braces, your retainer is one heck of a drag,and you HATE it. 
If you're a photographer, your retainer is a form of income preservation, and you LOVE it.


----------



## debbielea (Apr 6, 2015)

I also require a non-refundable booking deposit of $100. It will be applied towards their session fee. The remainder of the session fee is due the day of the session before I do their shoot. Now I don't have anyone standing me up! If the client is a bit further away I charge a $200 fee instead....
In the event potential  client doesn't want to pay a booking deposit then they aren't  the type of client I want anyway. 

Good luck!


----------



## curly (Apr 6, 2015)

I've read, as pixmedic mentioned, that there is a difference in "retainer" and "deposit"

Non-Refundable Deposits Photography Forum


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 8, 2015)

Alyssa15267 said:


> A girl wanted to set up a outdoor session. We set up an appointment.  Come the day of the appt. I reminded her the time and location and she said she would be there.... she didn't show, what do I do? I can use some advice because this has never happened  to me....how can I prevent this from happening  again ?  Thanks in advance.



Stop doing free shoots. Unless I'm working with someone who has demonstrated incredible personal interest in the shoot (i.e they bug/remind me more than I do about the date/time) and will significantly grow my portfolio, then I always charge for shoots regardless of client. It keeps people invested, literally. 

I've yet to have a single no-show since.


----------



## Alyssa15267 (Apr 8, 2015)

It wasn't a free shoot. I usually  have a client pay at the time of the session but I am definitely  going  to start charging  a retainer fee... How much do you charge? Half of the session?  Or less?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2015)

50% is usually a good figure; it's enough to jog most memories, but if they still forget, it's enough to that you don't feel too badly about it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 8, 2015)

Get some professional resources, available thru PPA or American Society of Media Photographers .


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 9, 2015)

Alyssa15267 said:


> It wasn't a free shoot. I usually  have a client pay at the time of the session but I am definitely  going  to start charging  a retainer fee... How much do you charge? Half of the session?  Or less?



For normal shoots, I charge a 50% non-cancellation deposit at the time of scheduling. That will cover any lost fuel, and leave me in the green by a bit for my time. Most folks just choose to pay in full up-front anyways, rather than having to deal with two payments.


----------

